# Phrag caudatum 'Fortuna'



## L I Jane (Jun 16, 2015)

First blooming with a ding on petal but the pouch colour knocked my socks off!! Even the hanging petals which are elongating are dark.I usually think of greenish beige colour when thinking of caudatum.Only one flower but hope for better things to come.It's not the best set up but I was trying to show underneath the hanging dorsal.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 16, 2015)

It is probably a Phrag. popowii.., but yes it looks very dark!

Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 16, 2015)

Can you get a closer shot of the staminode?


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 16, 2015)

Tom, this is the best I could do by bending the dorsal back.What do you think-popowii ???


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 16, 2015)

Not sure it's popowii (or humboldtii, or whatever the taxonomic community is calling it nowadays) because I've never seen a popowii with that pouch color. But it would be great to see another flower! Is that another bud I see behind the photo flower?


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 16, 2015)

No Tom, this is the one & only bud for this blooming so will have to wait until next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm thinking it's a hybrid. With great color!


----------



## daniella3d (Jun 16, 2015)

wow, beautiful color! I hope you will post other picture when it's fully open. Should be beautiful!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jun 17, 2015)

Ecuagenera sells this clone for quite some time. They have a photo which shows the whole plant including a large number of flowers. 
http://www.ecuagenera.com/epages/whitelabel4.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/ecuagenera/Products/PRS1379-001

Rob


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 17, 2015)

Rob,that is where I bought it.Ivan told me after seeing it that it had a very dark colour & was a good one.Hopefully more flowers in the future  I just got antsy when someone thought it wasn't caudatum Fortuna but perhaps something else.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2015)

That is pretty special Jane.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice and dark, Jane!

Can't wait for mine to bloom!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 18, 2015)

For you Daniella.It's now officially opened.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 19, 2015)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Ecuagenera sells this clone for quite some time. They have a photo which shows the whole plant including a large number of flowers.
> http://www.ecuagenera.com/epages/whitelabel4.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/ecuagenera/Products/PRS1379-001
> 
> Rob



If LI Jane has the same plant, Yes, looks like a straight popowii to me!

Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe - But I've never seen a popowii with that pouch color and the shape of popowii pouches I've seen are more square, less elongate. I also have a problem with this as a hybrid, because I can't imagine what you would breed popowii to that would make the pouch as dark or as concolored as this one. It's a quandary.........


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 19, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Maybe - But I've never seen a popowii with that pouch color and the shape of popowii pouches I've seen are more square, less elongate. I also have a problem with this as a hybrid, because I can't imagine what you would breed popowii to that would make the pouch as dark or as concolored as this one. It's a quandary.........



I agree, the pouch looks a little odd, and looks a little dark but I think it is just a misshaped flower, and would wait for the next flower to open to draw conclusions...If it is truly a division from the same plant as the link, the mother plant for sure is a popowii...

Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think there is a next flower on this particular inflorescence. I'd be interested in seeing some others of this clone bloom, though, before drawing any conclusions. Ecuagenera's been selling them for some time now, so there should be some others out there that are blooming size.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a division from Euagenera and the plant looks like it might going into spike this summer. I'll update with the progress.


----------



## Silvan (Jun 22, 2015)

I really like it. Might have to get one now.


----------



## daniella3d (Jun 22, 2015)

wow it's incredible! thanks for posting.

How long are the petals or how long will they get?


----------

